# Terrarium Build.



## LAME (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello peers of the community!

I've posted this thread in hopes of collecting information on building a terrarium. I'm mainly looking for information on the types of plant life that's acceptable to use with the enclosure, that will stay small, and that is safe for mantids. I'm going to use a standard 10g aquarium as the enclosure, something not to small yet not overwhelming huge...

Now I'm no green thumb by a long shot, but I want to try out something new I can learn and that the mantids can enjoy...

Any help, advice, or information would be most appreciated on this topic. Thanks everyone and again, happy new year!


----------



## dwalls247 (Jan 1, 2015)

Most ivy plants are very hardy/hard to kill,pilea,philodendron,bromeliads,tillandsia's,just a few types to throw out there,that do well for me in my dart frog vivs.Some of those require higher humidity than others,so guess you would have to find ones that would suit the type of mantis your putting in the terrarium.Oh yea also forgot some types of orchids don't get too big,and most take awhile to grow big so those do well too.Im no expert,but hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## LAME (Jan 1, 2015)

yes, thanks dwalls! It does help as you've provided a starting point. I know every little about plants.... Other than how to plant them and the obvious basics. Ive been doing alot of searching on setups over the passed few days and really loved the look of some of the terrariums ive seen online.


----------



## dwalls247 (Jan 1, 2015)

You can check josh's frogs out for plants and substrates,another place is glassboxtropicals.Really cant think of anymore off the top of my head,but Im sure you can google small terrarium plants for sale and should get quite a few places.


----------



## dwalls247 (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh forgot to mention,any plants you get from a place that doesn't sell them specifically for pets,you should remove them from the soil they came in,rinse and clean roots of all soil.I rinse the plants and roots in a 10% bleach/spring or distilled water mix,than rinse them in tap water to get bleach off,than I soak the plants mostly the roots in pure distilled or spring water for at least 24-48 hours.I know it seems like a long process,but it will kill any pathogens/bacteria,also the soaking in pure water will help get out any bad chemical fertilizers in the plants.Just my method for plants bought at say a lowes or home depot.More delicate plants like orchids should be cleaned very gently,so you don't damage them.Anything else you might have questions on feel free to ask,Ill help if I can.


----------



## LAME (Jan 1, 2015)

cool! Thanks for the help buddy


----------



## JonRich (Jan 13, 2015)

What type of Mantis are you trying to keep? I think the main issue would be humidity. Some plants more/less humidity than others to become established. I can get you a plant list of terrarium suitable plants. I find that Home Depot has a pretty good selection of plants to choose from that will not outgrow a 10k with some periodic trimming.

~Jon


----------



## LAME (Jan 13, 2015)

its for natives and less humid needing species, nothing too exotic.


----------



## LAME (Feb 16, 2015)

so now I'm wondering if there is a specific soil I should look into that's good for the plants but yet safe for the mantids. As I'm covered in snow.... And don't think the soil around my house is that great, I'm unable to just go digging. Any recommendations?


----------



## JonRich (Feb 25, 2015)

I use ABG (Atlanta Botanical Garden) mix, mainly because I use it in all my poison dart frog tanks and had some extra. It had ingredients to hold moisture well and others that allow it to drain well. So it never gets saturated and you can mist more . But I assume any soil that doesn't contain any pesticides would work . I don't thing soil plays a direct role in most mantis lives . On the other hand , if you plan on keeping live plants, soil choice is key.


----------



## LAME (Feb 25, 2015)

I actually just picked up a bag of organic potting soil that has no pesticides. From what the bag is saying it works great on plants, its the type that says you can't over water as well.


----------



## sgtkeens (Feb 25, 2015)

I make a lot of terrariums and I find that succulents are always nice looking. If it's a local mantis, I don't think it'll need much humidity at all, and there's a huge variety. They're also easy to plant because you can just tear a pieces off and scatter them. Then again, I live in SoCal and I've never used my terrariums for anything other than lizards.

EDIT: Succulents and cacti will thrive in low-nutrient soil, so if that's a concern don't worry. As long as they're watered once in a while they'll be fine.


----------



## LAME (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice! Thanks


----------



## LAME (Mar 25, 2015)

So... Its been awhile, yeah? Well... I got bored over the time that passed and decided to go ahead and give this a try! Now with this being my first terrarium build its hardly perfect. However the mantis has been homed within for a few weeks now and REALLY seems to enjoy hiding within some of the ivy and other plants. So I guess it serves the purpose in which I built it for.  





Species housed: Polyspilota griffinii

Its still not fully finished, I'd love to find/made a type of natural background for it ( like large sheet of bark.) and add in some molting branches at the top. But I just wanted to share what I've been up to lately, I know its been quite awhile since I actually updated any of my previous threads.

Hope you all enjoy, and tips or pointers are always welcomed!


----------



## MantidBro (Mar 25, 2015)

its freakin amazing, bro! absolute perfection if you ask me!


----------



## LAME (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL! Well thanks bro, very kind!

But isn't perfection a bit too strong for a first timer build? LOL  

Seriously though thanks my good friend, we will have to get you building one for your new generation of Malaysians!


----------



## MantidBro (Mar 25, 2015)

LAME said:


> LOL! Well thanks bro, very kind!
> 
> But isn't perfection a bit too strong for a first timer build? LOL
> 
> Seriously though thanks my good friend, we will have to get you building one for your new generation of Malaysians!


Hey just callin it as I see it!  

No way! Perfection is perfection whether you're a first timer or not haha

Youre welcome bro, and yeah right?? I'm thinking with the rest of my cash I'm gonna get some cage netting so I can make a REAL lid for that huge wild cage. One so the nymphs couldn't escape.


----------



## LAME (Mar 26, 2015)

Figured id go ahead and throw some shots of the mantid up too!  









I shot these off my Smartphone... So not the best, but he /she is the smallest one of my three griffins. This one in particular is the calmest when it comes to being handled and such.


----------



## MantidBro (Mar 26, 2015)

LAME said:


> Figured id go ahead and throw some shots of the mantid up too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those shots are actually quite good!! Now thats one happy griffini there!!


----------

